# i messed up



## coachwp (Jul 4, 2008)

I've recently seen where someone else did the same low end "deal" thru HGVC as we did,  3400 pts biannually for about 10K. Like so many others that buy thru the developer, I soon discovered this website and felt sick after hearing how much cheaper resales are.  Other than the fact I got totally taken my family has loved our stays at HGVC International Dr in Orlando and I'm interested in buying a resale.  I know now I could've got so much more for what I spent.   Anyway, does anyone have any advice on what I could do with my original, VERY IGNORANT, purchase?  I'm thinking I will have to just keep it because a resale for it would be so low if I could get anything at all.  Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 4, 2008)

First Welcome to TUG. 

Most of the people on this website have done the exact same thing as you. Bought from the developer and paid way too much. Unless you are within the first week of buying the TS ( so you could rescind the purchase) the best thing you can do is learn how to make the most of your purchase.  

Most people on this website love the vacations they get from the TS ownership. Stick around and learn how best to use your TS to get great vacations for you and your family.


----------



## Pit (Jul 4, 2008)

Is this a recent purchase (within the last few days)? If so, you can and should rescind by carefully following the instructions in your sales contract.


----------



## coachwp (Jul 4, 2008)

*i'm afraid not*

no, we've had it about 8 months now so were way past that.  It just took me too long to find this web site and get educated.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 4, 2008)

As Bill points out, most of us here have learned the hard way, just like you. 

Now that you have found TUG, stick around for awhile and learn some great tips on how to get the max out of HGVC.


----------



## d70 (Jul 8, 2008)

hi all,

just bought mine two ago from my preview tour at Orlando International Drive (deeded at SeaWorld). I'm thinking about rescinding the purchase. Can anybody provide any tips for proceeding this route? Will I lose my deposite? I'll go back and read my contract carefully tonight.

FYI We paid $21k for 5000 points annually. 15k bonus points. Deeded at seaworld. Only paid 10% deposit. Waiting to get a 0% balance transfer to pay everything off.

Thanks in advance. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 8, 2008)

d70 said:


> hi all,
> 
> just bought mine two ago from my preview tour at Orlando International Drive (deeded at SeaWorld). I'm thinking about rescinding the purchase. Can anybody provide any tips for proceeding this route? Will I lose my deposite? I'll go back and read my contract carefully tonight.
> 
> ...



If you are within the rescind period then you lose NOTHING and gain the opportunity to buy at resale for a much better value. Don't wait - the days go by quickly & if they do you own it. Rescind now.


----------



## sml2181 (Jul 8, 2008)

Even if you would use the 15K bonus points to treat yourself on a nice 12 nights getaway (325K HH points) to the Conrad Maldives (best rate for 12 nights would be over 10K $), you can do much better resale.

If you still can, rescind.


----------



## d70 (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is from the contract:



> 28. Purchaser's Right to CanceL
> a. For Sales Consummated W1thin the State of Florida, : NON-WAIVABLE RIGHT TO CANCEL:
> The Developer is delivering to you a public offering statement that has been filed with but not yet
> approved by the Division of Florida Land Sales, Condominiums and Mobile Homes. Any revisions to the unapproved public offering statement you have received must be delivered to you, but only if the revisions materially alter or modifY the offering in a manner adverse to you. After the Division approves the public offering statement, you will receive notice of the approval from the Developer and the required revisions, if any.
> ...



A few questions for you experts out there:

1. Does this mean that they will refund my deposit as well as the closing cost?

2. Does anybody have a template for writing a rescission document?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## d70 (Jul 8, 2008)

Anyway, here is my draft 



> NOTICE OF RESCISSION OF CONTRACT
> 
> July 8, 2008
> 
> ...



Any feedback? Thanks.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 9, 2008)

send it registered mail and/or overnight delivery.


----------



## d70 (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok I just overnight expressed the letter with a return receipt as well as faxing to the office in Orlando (same address as in contract). They should be receiving the mail by noon tomorrow.

 So what's next? How do I find out the rescission status or ensure the success of my cancellation?

Thanks for all advice so far.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 9, 2008)

*U. S. P. S. Overnight?  Or Some Commercial Carrier?  (FedEx, Etc.)*




d70 said:


> Ok I just overnight expressed the letter with a return receipt as well as faxing to the office in Orlando (same address as in contract). They should be receiving the mail by noon tomorrow.
> 
> So what's next? How do I find out the rescission status or ensure the success of my cancellation?
> 
> Thanks for all advice so far.


Overnight might be overkill, I don't know.  

People on TUG-BBS who know about these things stress the importance of following the timeshare company's rescission instructions to the letter -- i.e., if it says to send the rescission notification by USPS, then do it that way instead of going with FedEx or UPS or DHL or some such. 

Also, when the instructions say to go with U.S. Mail, they usually also specify the latest date by which the envelope has to be postmarked in order to for the notification to count as being on time. 

FedEx, etc., might be perfectly OK for sending in timeshare rescission notices, I don't know.  _(Full Disclosure -- We've never done timeshare purchase rescission.)_   But I do know that the TUG-BBS folks who are in the know say to do it the way the timeshare company says it must be done. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 9, 2008)

d70 said:


> Ok I just overnight expressed the letter with a return receipt as well as faxing to the office in Orlando (same address as in contract). They should be receiving the mail by noon tomorrow.
> 
> So what's next? How do I find out the rescission status or ensure the success of my cancellation?
> 
> Thanks for all advice so far.



you may want to follow up with a phone call and emails- that way you have a record- I did this when I excercised ROR years ago with Marriott and a had record of it. Worked great.


----------



## d70 (Jul 9, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> Overnight might be overkill, I don't know.
> 
> People on TUG-BBS who know about these things stress the importance of following the timeshare company's rescission instructions to the letter -- i.e., if it says to send the rescission notification by USPS, then do it that way instead of going with FedEx or UPS or DHL or some such.
> 
> ...



The clause in the contract is 



> If you decide to cancel this contract, you must notify the seller in writing of your intent to cancel. Your notice of cancellation shall be effective upon the date sent and shall be sent to
> Hilton Resorts Corporation, Attn:Contract Services Rescission,
> at 8128 Arrezzo Way, Orlando, Florida 32821.



It doesn't mention specifically how the written notice must be sent and that's why I decided to fax and overnighted it. I will follow up with phone calls and emails. Will report the result.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 9, 2008)

*Sounds Like You Are Good To Go.*




d70 said:


> It doesn't mention specifically how the written notice must be sent and that's why I decided to fax and overnighted it. I will follow up with phone calls and emails. Will report the result.


From that, I'd say you will be OK once you get that official report of delivery confirmation from the delivery service company. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax Count), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## d70 (Jul 9, 2008)

The Quality Assurance Manager just called, confirmed the receipt of the cancellation, and tried to convince me that they could provide different options to accommodate my financial issue (used as my reason for rescission). I said that I was firm on my decision and didn't want to waste her time. Then her voice suddenly became kind of angry/annoyed and tried to good-bye. I stopped her and asked if she would explain what was going to happen next. She said she would start processing the cancellation and the refund process could take up to 20 days although usually faster than that. When asked, she also said that I would get a letter from Hilton saying that the contract is cancelled and there is mortgage or any other obligations. 

Sounds good so far. Anyway, they will be served with the actual letter tomorrow again.

I'll come back when I get my refund. Hilton is pretty ethical so I am too worried about it. If worse comes to worst, I can call up Amex and file a dispute against that charge since I have all my evidence.

Thanks all again. Now time to start shopping wisely.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 9, 2008)

There was one poster here on TUG a while ago who was well outside the recision period with HGVC; complaining he bought under false pretenses and HGVC ultimately recinded the purchase, much to the surprise of many of us here on Tug.

They are a good outfit and will be refunding your money as promised.  I wouldn't give it another thought.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jul 10, 2008)

coachwp said:


> I've recently seen where someone else did the same low end "deal" thru HGVC as we did,  3400 pts biannually for about 10K. Like so many others that buy thru the developer, I soon discovered this website and felt sick after hearing how much cheaper resales are.  Other than the fact I got totally taken my family has loved our stays at HGVC International Dr in Orlando and I'm interested in buying a resale.  I know now I could've got so much more for what I spent.   Anyway, does anyone have any advice on what I could do with my original, VERY IGNORANT, purchase?  I'm thinking I will have to just keep it because a resale for it would be so low if I could get anything at all.  Any advice would be appreciated.



Sorry you are in this situation, but as the other tuggers have stated you are not alone.

The best thing to do at this point is to figure out how many points you want. If you can live with 3400 biannual points then fine. I think resales of what you have go well for SOMEWHERE around $3000. So the bottom line is to understand what your unit is worth if you sold it and make your decisions from there. Just remember- anytime you purchase a unit you will sync $500-$700 dollars into the legal stuff.


----------



## TerriJ (Jul 11, 2008)

For the OP, you bought into a good system, so now just enjoy what you have and as others have said, learn all you can on TUG.  There is good info here on HGVC and how to get the best from it.  We have had many nice vacations using the system; we just returned from an excellent Hawaii week.


----------



## coachwp (Jul 14, 2008)

*yes we've used our points.......*

and open season for 3 stays already in Orlando in the year we've owned.  HGVC @ International Bvd is great.  I've figured out, even owning biannually, I can bank half the points in our "off years" and then use my AMEX HHonors card for most purchases and still have enough for 5 to 6 days a year.  The biggest advantage I've seen owning biannually is only having to pay maint fees every other year.


----------



## d70 (Jul 14, 2008)

Update - So it looks like HGVC refunded my deposit in full on Saturday, which is about 5 days after I gave them the cancellation notice. Pretty fast!


----------

